# burstner merc tstar 695



## tiger4 (Mar 15, 2013)

[font=Times New Rom[size=18:3cd7715ca7:3cd7715ca7] [/size:3cd7715ca7] an] [/font:3cd7715ca7]my wife and I have been offered a 2004 burstner tstar 695 mercedes LWB tdi 316 cdi with 22k miles on clock. But, we are uncertain of the value/price! Can anyone help with relevant info please? tiger 4


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

You might struggle for answers on this one best bet I think is to try to find something similar for sale on the web and then do some adjustment regarding condition and spec.

There is one here year newer, need to knock a few £K off this for older and if its a private sale.

http://www.camperuk.co.uk/Used/Campervans_Motorhomes/vehicles/1361_Burstner_tstar_695.html

Martin


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Your certainly not going to find a more solidly built and reliable van than that...if you can pick it up for around the 25k mark rip their arms off...Dave


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

2004-2007 are Burstner at their best. Same level of build as our Delfin.

See here for the original catalogue (in German):
http://www.produkte24.com/images/catalogs/857/pdf_901.pdf


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*star*

These T-Stars hold their value very well.

I would avoid SprintShift.

If we could have found a true Auto, we would have bought one.

TM


----------

